# Emil Werstler's new PRS 7 String



## themike (Jan 23, 2011)

Probably the classiest looking 7 string I've ever seen. Paul and Emil are so close it wouldn't surprise me that if we emailed PRS they'd consider giving him a signature


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks kinda subdued to me considering the stuff PRS puts out for 6s.  Still cool tho - another 7 from PRS is always a good thing.


----------



## dreamermind (Jan 23, 2011)

pure sex


----------



## JacobShredder (Jan 23, 2011)

wow...i dont like prs but id sell atleast 3/4ths of my removable body parts for that guitar.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 23, 2011)

That's amazing.


----------



## haffner1 (Jan 23, 2011)

JacobShredder said:


> wow...i dont like prs but id sell atleast 3/4ths of my removable body parts for that guitar.



 You have removable body parts?


That is an awesome looking guitar!


----------



## TomParenteau (Jan 23, 2011)

Plain yet pimpy.


----------



## nikt (Jan 23, 2011)

looks great. need more pix with full body shoots


----------



## technomancer (Jan 23, 2011)

That is freaking hot. I love whitewash finishes like that


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd kill somebody for that fiddle. Then stain it.


----------



## themike (Jan 23, 2011)

Hes always had great taste. I cant find any good pictures of it but one of his other Private Stocks are GORGEOUS. I mean look at the neck woods and also the red birds


----------



## 13point9 (Jan 23, 2011)

a truly beautiful looking guitar right there...


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Jan 23, 2011)

That...Is....Hot.... We should email paul though if you think he give emil a signature. Emil is amazing so id buy his sig in a heartbeat.


----------



## failshredder (Jan 23, 2011)

I want the fuck out of that.

Wait, Warmoth makes 25" seven-strings. Hmm.


----------



## themike (Jan 23, 2011)

failshredder said:


> I want the fuck out of that.
> 
> Wait, Warmoth makes 25" seven-strings. Hmm.



Yeah but sadly their VIP bodies are no longer exactly like PRS. The horns are a little different, but its still beautiful.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 23, 2011)

Man that is classy as fuck. Looking forward to seeing what he does with it.


----------



## ROAR (Jan 23, 2011)

That is fucking sick.


----------



## Semi-pro (Jan 23, 2011)

dreamermind said:


> pure sex



PuRe Sex


----------



## Darren James (Jan 23, 2011)

What I'd give for that!  I like how it's just plain and simple.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 23, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## bostjan (Jan 23, 2011)

Best PRS I've ever seen. I love the look of it, even though I typically don't like gold hardware.


----------



## DVRP (Jan 23, 2011)

Saw this on his twitter. I thought it was fairly classy looking. The Daves sevenstring looks better imo. Emil's custom 6 is my favourite PRS of all time probly.


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh the emasculating things I would do for a PRS 7.


----------



## baboisking (Jan 23, 2011)

Seven strings.

PRS

White finish.

OH MY GOD. 

I'll take one, now. I'll pay in any matter necessary.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 23, 2011)

That's the sickest PRS to date


----------



## themike (Jan 23, 2011)

baboisking said:


> I'll take one, now. I'll pay in any matter necessary.



Well if thats true then just order yourself a Private Stock PRS


----------



## baboisking (Jan 23, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Well if thats true then just order yourself a Private Stock PRS



Mmmm Good point, sir. I'm about a fifth there, money wise


----------



## Rick (Jan 23, 2011)

Fix those links to show the other pics, I'm not seeing all of them.


----------



## mellis (Jan 23, 2011)

A maple boarded PRS seven string, yes please.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jan 23, 2011)

Love the finish, almost looks like marble.

I never knew Emil played 7 strings, is this a new venture for him (or maybe Daath)?


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 23, 2011)

Overuse of flame maple is kinda throwing me off, and the black pickups with big, 7 string black pickup rings just ruin the body for me.

The overall quality, and the gold/chrome bridge however...


----------



## Miek (Jan 23, 2011)

I almost feel guilty saying this, but I don't like the white over that flame. Now, his six, on the other hand...


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jan 23, 2011)

that is fucking gorgeous


----------



## MetalGravy (Jan 24, 2011)

Miek said:


> I almost feel guilty saying this, but I don't like the white over that flame. Now, his six, on the other hand...




I agree. At the angle shown in the picture, it drowns out the flamed top.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 24, 2011)

MetalGravy said:


> I agree. At the angle shown in the picture, it drowns out the flamed top.



Yup, same goes for Chris Broderick's white RGA. I thought it was solid white for a long time.


----------



## Elijah (Jan 24, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Man that is classy as fuck. Looking forward to seeing what he does with it.


----------



## themike (Jan 24, 2011)

Felvin said:


> <-- Still hoping to see an SE-Seven one day.


 
Well heres the thing. It would be easier for them to make an actual PRS than an SE since all PRS guitars are made in batches. They'll do a run of CU 24's one week.....then the next week do a batch of SC's etc. So since they turn out a small quantity of guitars at a time they should really do a run of 7's. Thats just my 2 cents


----------



## drezdin (Jan 24, 2011)

love the white
would be awesome if it was a hollowbody


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 24, 2011)

Jizzus christ i am sexually addicted to white transparent finishes and you do that to me!


----------



## Felvin (Jan 24, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Well heres the thing. It would be easier for them to make an actual PRS than an SE since all PRS guitars are made in batches. They'll do a run of CU 24's one week.....then the next week do a batch of SC's etc. So since they turn out a small quantity of guitars at a time they should really do a run of 7's. Thats just my 2 cents



I see your point but... at this time I'm just not willing to pay 3, 4 or 5k+ bucks for a guitar - even if it's worth the price. I just thought of how much I like my PRS Tremonti SE and how cool it would be to have one with seven strings.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 24, 2011)

"This is the greatest thing I have ever seen.."


----------



## themike (Jan 24, 2011)

Felvin said:


> I see your point but... at this time I'm just not willing to pay 3, 4 or 5k+ bucks for a guitar - even if it's worth the price. I just thought of how much I like my PRS Tremonti SE and how cool it would be to have one with seven strings.


 
Yeah don't get me wrong on that aspect I understand, but the fact that they are so hesitant to produce 7's and that the SE's are made overseas in mass quantities just leads me to believe you'd have to see an actual PRS in 7 first with a good amount of interest for it to be considered for an SE. Honestly I think if people emailed PRS they would definietly take notice in the demand for it - I mean with endorsing guys like Emil (daath), Dusty and Paul (BTBAM), Phil (AILD) and so on they are clearly starting to see metal as a business road worth venturing.


----------



## serazac25 (Jan 24, 2011)

pretty awesome, and Pickup rings are a natural turn off for me but not on that guitar


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 24, 2011)

Could some one pass me the tissues.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jan 24, 2011)

In comparison to his jaw dropping 6-string, this one is disappointing to me. His 6 is probably one of the best PRS finishes I've seen.


----------



## themike (Jan 24, 2011)

Hybrid138 said:


> In comparison to his jaw dropping 6-string, this one is disappointing to me. His 6 is probably one of the best PRS finishes I've seen.


 
I know the red-charcoal burst is ridiculous and the red neck....ughh


----------



## Opion (Jan 24, 2011)

OH....my god.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 24, 2011)

That is a sick guitar. Whitewash owns.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2011)

If this turns into a fucking SE 7 thread I'm banning people 

Save it for when you have some actual news


----------



## Adbhuta (Jan 25, 2011)

I really would love to have one of that kind, i own a prs custom 24 but only 6 strings... The neck /radius is just perfect for my hands, i think this neck would be perfect too!
The price hurts for this artist custom made guitar i think...
I hope one day PRS will make a 7 strings guitar serily for the custom or at least the SE line  lol


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful. Simply beautiful.

EDIT:

Totally not going to push that button with Steve/Techno. Damned sure he'd actually ban me


----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> Beautiful. Simply beautiful.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Totally not going to push that button with Steve/Techno. Damned sure he'd actually ban me



  Now anybody that would like discuss this guitar that actually exists feel free. I'm done dealing with every thread about a new PRS getting derailed by an SE 7 that doesn't exist at this point followed by Riffer bullshitting about how it's going to "happen real soon now" or what he knows but can't tell us. When you have something concrete you can talk about start a thread.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow. I haven't really liked any of the other PRS 7's that I've seen prior, but that is just pure class.


----------



## Qweklain (Jan 25, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Wow. I haven't really liked any of the other PRS 7's that I've seen prior, but that is just pure class.


Pretty much my same words, except I have not liked any other PRS period. This axe is, like stated, pure class!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 25, 2011)

it seems like they reconfigured the headstock compared to some of the other prs 7 headstocks. smaller and not oblong.


----------



## kevyp12 (Jan 25, 2011)

any idea as to how much a prs custom 7 would cost?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2011)

Lots. IIRC if you're a not an endorser they start base price at $6 or 7k, and that's not a 7 string. I think one guy on here got two several years ago and dropped $10k each.


----------



## Xodus (Jan 26, 2011)

How would one of those whitewashed flame tops look under stage lighting? Could you make out the grain from the audience?


----------



## iff (Jan 26, 2011)

Xodus said:


> How would one of those whitewashed flame tops look under stage lighting? Could you make out the grain from the audience?



Doubt it.


----------



## drjenkins (Jan 26, 2011)

I got in touch with a PRS dealer about a basic 7 a couple months ago. Mahogany body and neck, birds, trem, painted body. He said to even crack the door on a private stock I'm looking at 7k. I love me some PRS, but my pockets don't, and have never gone that deep for a guitar. I do wish a dealer would do a small batch run, and then maybe I could afford one since it wouldn't be a PS.

On another note, Emil used to work at a local shop here, and still visits from time to time, maybe I can see this thing in person.


----------



## themike (Jan 26, 2011)

drjenkins said:


> I got in touch with a PRS dealer about a basic 7 a couple months ago. Mahogany body and neck, birds, trem, painted body. He said to even crack the door on a private stock I'm looking at 7k. I love me some PRS, but my pockets don't, and have never gone that deep for a guitar. I do wish a dealer would do a small batch run, and then maybe I could afford one since it wouldn't be a PS.
> 
> On another note, Emil used to work at a local shop here, and still visits from time to time, maybe I can see this thing in person.



Yeah I was just talking to him about it last night. He doesn't actually have it yet - those were photos Paul sent him. Should have it soon though


----------



## Niilz (Jan 26, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> it seems like they reconfigured the headstock compared to some of the other prs 7 headstocks. smaller and not oblong.



Nope! It's the same headstock as usual... (exept the one PS 7-string w/ that fugly 7-in-line-dan-spitz-signature-look-alike-headstock) - all the other PRS 7s had that headstocksize.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 26, 2011)

Niilz said:


> Nope! It's the same headstock as usual... (exept the one PS 7-string w/ that fugly 7-in-line-dan-spitz-signature-look-alike-headstock) - all the other PRS 7s had that headstocksize.



i thought i saw one munkey had a while back and it was longer(the same shape, just streched out a tad) but i think it was one of the first ones they made.


----------



## Niilz (Jan 27, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i thought i saw one munkey had a while back and it was longer(the same shape, just streched out a tad) but i think it was one of the first ones they made.



...hmmm? Maybe you've seen this (former Wes Borlands PRS):







...and not this picture of the same headstock...




...right? 


...or maybe you have NOT seen this:


----------



## Grimriffer (Jan 27, 2011)

For reasons unknown to me Daath is seriously underrated. IMHO some of the riffs those guys forge are pure evil. That guitar is teh sex so PRS should make him a signature model.


----------



## Stone Magnet (Jan 27, 2011)

Grimriffer said:


> For reasons unknown to me Daath is seriously underrated. IMHO some of the riffs those guys forge are pure evil. That guitar is teh sex so PRS should make him a signature model.



It's so beautiful. I never thought a white guitar could be done so right.
Couldn't agree more about Daath (particularly the latest of theirs), and the Levi/Werstler album is even crazier (and better, if I may say so). They've covered a lot more musical territory than most with only 6 strings, so I'm really excited to see how playing with 7 strings is going to influence their sound. If they're both switching, that is.
I'd also totally buy a signature Werstler model from PRS.


----------



## themike (Jan 27, 2011)

Dave Weiner has one or two really nice 7 strings also....


----------



## ticklemeasian (Apr 23, 2011)

if they made this as a production model i would pay a arm, a leg, and my left nut for it. i can see retail + left nut on the price tag when it comes out though.


----------



## Frogman (Apr 24, 2011)

metalheadblues said:


> Email PRS and have them make a SE version of that guitar in the vid..



I've played that actual guitar. 
i occasionally take lessons from Emil since we live 10 min apart.

It's frippin' amazing, but the neck is HUGEEEEE, haha.

Emil likes the "Wide fat" contour.




edit: I also talked to Carvin one day, and they can do that same Charcoal to Red burst.
I'm thinking about having a DC727 with that color made.


----------



## mayx (Apr 24, 2011)

It would look so much better without PU mounting rings! I hate mounting rings !


----------



## technomancer (Apr 25, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Now anybody that would like discuss this guitar that actually exists feel free. I'm done dealing with every thread about a new PRS getting derailed by an SE 7 that doesn't exist at this point followed by Riffer bullshitting about how it's going to "happen real soon now" or what he knows but can't tell us. When you have something concrete you can talk about start a thread.



So to reiterate the next person that mentions an SE in this thread is taking a long nap


----------



## b7string (Apr 25, 2011)

failshredder said:


> I want the fuck out of that.
> 
> Wait, Warmoth makes 25" seven-strings. Hmm.





th3m1ke said:


> Yeah but sadly their VIP bodies are no longer exactly like PRS. The horns are a little different, but its still beautiful.



When you look at the price vs the customizability and quality, warmoth 7's are a great value, I have a warmoth 7 and love it to death. And to those who are wondering about the intonation with the 25" scale, it wasn't easy to get it perfect on that low B, in fact my trem saddle is all the way back, but I am addicted to the 25" scale, and with a thick enough string, it feels nice and tight.

That being said I would sacrifice my arms for a PRS 7 and learn to play with my feet.


----------



## Frogman (Apr 25, 2011)

Were I to get a 7 string Warmoth, I'd opt for the 28.625" Baritone 7.


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Apr 26, 2011)

I would not dare to touch it.


----------



## Curt (Apr 26, 2011)

Frogman said:


> I've played that actual guitar.
> i occasionally take lessons from Emil since we live 10 min apart.
> 
> It's frippin' amazing, but the neck is HUGEEEEE, haha.
> ...



That makes me want to get that finish done on a CS6. 





technomancer said:


> So to reiterate the next person that mentions an SE in this thread is taking a long nap



I don't see why people are even talking about it like it's a possibility, right now..

Even if they HAD planned on making one, i'm pretty sure everyone would flame on PRS about it because "it isn't as they imagined"

This all being said... I am not a huge fan of trans white finishes, and do not particularly care for the guitar in question.


----------



## german7 (Apr 28, 2011)

my love for PRS back his 7 string


----------



## Dvaienat (May 1, 2011)

That guitar is nothing short of amazing. Love PRS guitars myself, they play great. Now, if only they released a production 7...


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 4, 2011)

NatG said:


> That guitar is nothing short of amazing. Love PRS guitars myself, they play great. Now, if only they released a production 7...


 
Under $3000


----------



## Jzbass25 (May 4, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Hes always had great taste. I cant find any good pictures of it but one of his other Private Stocks are GORGEOUS. I mean look at the neck woods and also the red birds




I like that red one a lot, I think prs makes beautiful guitars but I never wanted to pay the price for a prs since none of their trems interest me and I don't really like their neck feel. 

Also betcha I can play that, seems like a sorta boring lick for him to do, its not really difficult unless you don't practice guitar scales and only learn licks


----------



## themike (May 4, 2011)

Jzbass25 said:


> I like that red one a lot, I think prs makes beautiful guitars but I never wanted to pay the price for a prs since none of their trems interest me and I don't really like their neck feel.


 
Really - I absolutley love their tremelo's and enjoy both the wide fat and wide thin neck. Have you tried all the different neck variations? There's a few!




Jzbass25 said:


> Also betcha I can play that, seems like a sorta boring lick for him to do, its not really difficult unless you don't practice guitar scales and only learn licks


 
You know thats just the name of the segment/column on Guitar World, right? haha


----------



## atticmike (Jul 25, 2011)

what woods have they used on this beauty?

damn, this one awesome seven string 

wish I had the chance to get the six string version of his custom without selling my soul to the devil.


----------



## CurTro-P (Jul 25, 2011)

they stand to make alot of money if they release this or something similar but maybe not as high a spec as a production model.


----------



## infernalservice (Jul 25, 2011)

CurTro-P said:


> they stand to make alot of money if they release this or something similar but maybe not as high a spec as a production model.


A while back Emil was hinting at receiving a signature PRS, likely an SE model. One thing he said was "It would have to be something really different." I think plus 1 string could be that really different thing to set his apart from all the other SE sigs.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd be well interested in an Emil sig. Most likely a hollowbody with piezos as he likes them.


----------



## CurTro-P (Jul 25, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'd be well interested in an Emil sig. Most likely a hollowbody with piezos as he likes them.



i would definitely wanna get involved in one of those


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 25, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'd be well interested in an Emil sig. Most likely a hollowbody with piezos as he likes them.



His hollowbody doesn't have piezos though Ross.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 25, 2011)

For those that didn't read the thread before posting 



technomancer said:


> Now anybody that would like discuss this guitar that actually exists feel free. I'm done dealing with every thread about a new PRS getting derailed by an SE 7 that doesn't exist at this point followed by Riffer bullshitting about how it's going to "happen real soon now" or what he knows but can't tell us. When you have something concrete you can talk about start a thread.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 25, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> His hollowbody doesn't have piezos though Ross.


 

Oh my bad I thought it did, I've definitely heard him talking about piezos before.



technomancer said:


> For those that didn't read the thread before posting


 
We just said we'd like to see and Emil signature model, and it'd be cool if it was a 7 string (though unlikely). Was only a couple of comments.


----------



## littledoc (Jul 25, 2011)

Emil's a monster player. He totally deserves a bona fide signature axe. Kind of surprised to see him going with a custom 7 though, since I've never, y'know, actually seen/heard him play a 7. Something tells me he can handle it though. 

On a slight and possibly flame-inspiring tangent, I don't really get the pricing on PRS guitars. I've no doubt they are classy axes (I've only played some of the low-end import models, and frankly I thought they were terrible), but I'd be curious to know what distinguishes them from a USA Jackson, Prestige Ibby or a Carvin in terms of quality and playability that would explain the punch-you-in-the-nuts prices.


----------



## themike (Jul 25, 2011)

pylyo said:


> Are there any more pics of that beauty?



ha I'll ask him to snap some for me, give me a day or so.


----------



## Bribanez (Jul 25, 2011)

That thing would be so much nicer if it were mine!!


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Jul 25, 2011)

He needs a custom PRS bass now


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 26, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Oh my bad I thought it did, I've definitely heard him talking about piezos before.
> 
> 
> 
> We just said we'd like to see and Emil signature model, and it'd be cool if it was a 7 string (though unlikely). Was only a couple of comments.



Hmmm not sure if it was him talking about, but there WAS that video with the R&B dude who did talk about using the piezos on his HBII, maybe that's what you were thinking of?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 26, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Hmmm not sure if it was him talking about, but there WAS that video with the R&B dude who did talk about using the piezos on his HBII, maybe that's what you were thinking of?


 
Might've been it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 26, 2011)

Deathbringer769 said:


> He needs a custom PRS bass now


 
I'm pretty sure he had one, either that or it was on loan to him for use with Chimaira. It was like silver/platinum finish. Very nice.


----------



## Toxin (Jul 26, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'd be well interested in an Emil sig. Most likely a hollowbody with piezos as he likes them.


+1
HB is one of the best prs guitars. Fits almost any application.
Would like to see one in 7s version, but doubtful it'll ever happen 




HighGain510 said:


> Hmmm not sure if it was him talking about, but there WAS that video with the R&B dude who did talk about using the piezos on his HBII, maybe that's what you were thinking of?


it was Mike Scott, Timberlake's guitarist
have one of his HB in possession


----------



## themike (Jul 27, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Oh my bad I thought it did, I've definitely heard him talking about piezos before.


 
He doesn't use/have Piezo's in anything. He said he's a traditionalist and just never got into them. Whatever, I like em! Specially the Baggs one that comes with the HBii 




vampiregenocide said:


> We just said we'd like to see and Emil signature model, and it'd be cool if it was a 7 string (though unlikely). Was only a couple of comments.


 

If he has a signature, it will never be a 7. Like you said, he doesn't play 7 nor does he plan on using them live. His seven string created to be a writing tool for him unless something drastically changed somewhere where he needed it live. 




Deathbringer769 said:


> He needs a custom PRS bass now


 

He has a Private Stock bass right now. Check in the bass section, I posted some photos of it. Not my style, nor his per say, but its made of some really nice timber


----------



## apiss (Jul 27, 2011)

Semi-pro said:


> PuRe Sex



I see what you did there


----------



## jackfiltraition (Jul 28, 2011)

My god that thing is sexy. not usually a fan of gold hardware especially on PRS but I'm all about white bodies. please will PRS just bite the bullet and make a line of 7's! SE would even do but I'd prefer the real thing


----------



## themike (Jul 28, 2011)

Should have some pictures for you today - had to wait for sunny weather to really capture the flame top through the whitewash


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jul 28, 2011)

^ THIS!


----------



## sell2792 (Jul 29, 2011)

Fucking beautiful


----------



## drmosh (Jul 29, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Should have some pictures for you today - had to wait for sunny weather to really capture the flame top through the whitewash



oh boy! Can't wait!


----------



## themike (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok so I was finally able to upload some photos for you guys, check it! Sorry it took so long but on top of a busy schedule, Emil is on the road a lot but this week the swords got sharpened in preparation for Experience


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 15, 2011)

Jizz, jizz everywhere.


----------



## musikizlife (Sep 15, 2011)

OMFG that flameeeeee


----------



## orakle (Sep 15, 2011)

ARGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH CANNOT BE UNSEEN !!!!!!


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 15, 2011)

I just want to make sweet sweet love to it.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 15, 2011)

Damn... White wash, my greatest weakness, how did they know! Sooo beautiful.


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 16, 2011)

One of the best guitars I've EVER seen.


----------



## exordium (Sep 16, 2011)

That is fucking gorgeous!


----------



## AstonAston (Sep 16, 2011)

Beautiful. I think it could be 27" though, with standard scale it looks a bit fat.


----------



## Robotechnology (Sep 16, 2011)

Understated elegance. This guitar reminds me of why I always wanted a PRS Swamp Ash Special (a lot of them have flame maple necks with bird inlays).


----------



## AcousticMinja (Sep 16, 2011)

holy fucking christmas tree tit sauce in little red riding hood's biscuit basket from hell
that's fucking AMAZNG


----------



## XEN (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh my gawd. Droooooool!


----------



## JPMike (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for destroying my day!!

GRAAAAAAAAAAATZ!!!


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2011)

*cleans keyboard*


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Sep 16, 2011)

FML!


----------



## themike (Sep 16, 2011)

Got some footage for you kids - small sevenstring cameo towards the end. Make sure you like his FB page because we're going to be posting a lot of stuff over there in the coming months

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Emil-Werstler/196736063691694


----------



## AfroSamurai (Sep 17, 2011)

what a tasty guitar


----------



## Thep (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm going to be honest, I think its actually pretty. Unique though...


----------



## Philligan (Sep 18, 2011)

Love that guitar to death. Love it love it love it. 

Would really like to play it and see what that neck feels like. And wonder what they did for pickups?  Dave Weiner got Dimarzios in his because PRS wasn't doing 7 string pickups at the time, wonder if Emil got PRS pickups. 7 string 59/09s?


----------



## themike (Sep 18, 2011)

Philligan said:


> Love that guitar to death. Love it love it love it.
> 
> Would really like to play it and see what that neck feels like. And wonder what they did for pickups?  Dave Weiner got Dimarzios in his because PRS wasn't doing 7 string pickups at the time, wonder if Emil got PRS pickups. 7 string 59/09s?



The pickups are Seymour Duncans! I'd love for PRS to make them but they do not have the machinery to wind 7 string pickups :sniffle:


----------



## pylyo (Sep 18, 2011)

Top shit. But why the pickup rings?? For me that kills it. But it would help a bit if they were not black IMO.


----------



## jwade (Oct 15, 2014)

Bumping this back from the dead because the image links are dead, and I wanted to drool over this thing again. Little help, themike?


----------



## Skullet (Oct 15, 2014)

Did Emil ever get this 7 back afrer it was stolen along with his 6 in Mexico  ?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 15, 2014)

Skullet said:


> Did Emil ever get this 7 back afrer it was stolen along with his 6 in Mexico  ?


He did actually:

Emil Werstler Official Blog &#8211; You got robbed, then you got your shit back.


----------

